# Pizza dough you can sink your teeth into



## browneyesvictim (May 22, 2017)

Most pizza dough is just plain boring and tasteless. Not this stuff! WOW!

I will first start by tributing and giving thanks to RAY (AKA Noboundries) where this Pizza dough making got started. Here is his thread and recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261586/wsm-gourmet-pizza-because-i-dont-know-what-else-to-call-it

The exception as noted is that it is made with 00 Tipo Flour and I omitted the gluten. Fermentation for the first round of dough was 4 days as  suggested, but the second batch went 7 days.

Fermenting dough













15 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 22, 2017


















13 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 22, 2017






First round classic pizza- Special made sauce, homemade Italian sausage, mushroom, olive, and Mozzarella.













11 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 22, 2017






550' convection oven preheated with baking stone. Cooking right on parchment paper.













10 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 22, 2017


















8 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 22, 2017


















9 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 22, 2017






Next up was a Calzone for the Mrs. Same ingredients, no sauce inside! Served on the side.













6 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 22, 2017


















3 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 22, 2017






Second round- 1 pizza and 1 Calzone! No olives this time, but fresh loads of peperoni.













1 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 22, 2017


















4 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 23, 2017


















2 (2).png



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 22, 2017






Unfortunately this could not be done as a "Camp" pizza. But next batch will be on the Mini on the Dutch oven lid to prove out the concept.

Enjoy!

Erik


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2017)

Fantastic looking pies and calzones!  Glad you liked the pizza dough!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Thanks for the honorable mention too. 

Now, I'm hungry!


----------



## myownidaho (May 22, 2017)

Great looking pies and calzone! Tipo Fino is the bomb. If you want to make the softer Neopolitan style crust, look for the Caputo flour in the blue bag.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 22, 2017)

OK, cleaning up drool off my keyboard.

Great looking pizza pies/calzones.
Dough pics remind me of the sourdough my Mom used to keep in the cupboard.
Great thread and pics.

:points1:


----------



## ab canuck (May 22, 2017)

That looks great.. You just made me hungry again..... Wonderful all the way.....


----------



## ab canuck (May 22, 2017)

That looks great.. You just made me hungry again..... Wonderful all the way.....


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2017)

That is a point worthy cook if I've ever seen one!

Nicely done!

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the points guys. T'was the best I have ever made for sure, and will be making more  again.

I was expecting it to be more sourdough tasting, but it wasn't. But it does have a really good deep French bread kind of taste and feel to it. Excellent "chew" type crust.

In the past I have cooked them right on the baking stone instead of parchment paper and it seems I was able to get a crispier bottom crust. I must admit the parchment made it super easy to transfer on and off the stone though. It wasn't a deal breaker because of the type of dough it is- ie. not thin and crispy

I do like the Neapolitan style too. I've got some basil planted growing right now that's going crazy these last few days of nice weather! I see some margherita pizzas/flatbreads in the very near future.:-)


----------



## tropics (May 23, 2017)

Erik I am with the rest of them Great looking pie an Calzone Points

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (May 25, 2017)

BEV, Awesome looking pizza and calzone  ! point


----------



## b-one (May 25, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 17, 2017)

Does it have to be 4 days?? Can it be used the night after it's made?


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes, it can be used the night after it is made, but it won't have the fermented flavor or texture if you wait at least three days.


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 20, 2017)

Ok, thanks!
Really appreciate it!


----------

